# Enlarged/Swollen Vein on Dog's Eyeball



## tazmazn (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi, my dog's eye has been red for about a week now (there are small red veins running along the white part of his eyeball), at first I thought it was just allergies but then today I saw on the side of his eyeball a small enlarged/swollen purple vein (burst? not sure). I've searched around online and some websites have said it could be a sign of blood pressure problems and that makes me worried because he's an old dog (almost 10). I've attached a picture (not very clear though but the best I could get), if anyone knows what it could be please leave a reply!


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Probably time to go to the vet.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2013)

I would worry less about single enlarged blood vessel (these are common and often not a problem) than I would about general redness or inflammation of the conjunctiva or sclera. In the photo it appears that the entire conjunctiva is inflamed. As with all eye problems, you are always better off to have your vet check this issue out ASAP. Many problems including glaucoma and uveitis both will present in this way. These can be critical issues if not diagnosed and treated early.


----------

